# Hello



## Stephen.Dixon (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello.

I'm Steve, I live in the UK.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Steve,

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi, welcome from an ex- Geordie, now living in Cheshire.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome from the other side of the Pond Steve.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome aboard Steve.


----------



## Stephen.Dixon (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome to our dysfunctional family...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello, I'm Bill
I live in Oz!


----------



## futuredogfight (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome from the not so spring like east coast of the USA.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Steve. I'm George. I live in Canader,Eh 

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll bet your last name is Dixon?

Welcome to the forum - also from the East Coast of USA!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome from north of the wall.....


----------



## Stephen.Dixon (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks chaps. It's nice to be a member of such a polite forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2013)

G'day mate welcome from down under...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello, I'm Paul.
I live in a state of Insanity.


----------



## Readie (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello Steve,
I'm John and live in god's chosen city, Plymouth.
Welcome.
The colonials get out of hand from time to time hahaha...
The English are awfully polite.
Cheers
John


----------



## Stephen.Dixon (Mar 25, 2013)

Meatloaf 109 I'm guessing that's the 51st state. 

Coincidentally, I read a couple of your posts, I thought you were funny. Thanks for welcoming me to the site.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 25, 2013)

Stephen, amazing coincidence, you have the exact same name as my step-son, even spelled the same way with a "ph"
As to Paul, he is "funny" but we try not to make a point of mentioning it out loud.
Welcome find a spot and fit right in


----------



## Stephen.Dixon (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks mike.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 25, 2013)

It's a trap


----------



## Readie (Mar 25, 2013)

Ever seen 'Deliverance'?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 25, 2013)

Stephen.Dixon said:


> Meatloaf 109 I'm guessing that's the 51st state.
> 
> Coincidentally, I read a couple of your posts, I thought you were funny. Thanks for welcoming me to the site.


Coincidentally, I thought I was, also.
(love you too, Mike!)


----------



## mikewint (Mar 25, 2013)

Paul, consider yourself kissed on your forehead and patted on your butt


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 25, 2013)

K, but that's as far as I go on a first date!


----------



## mikewint (Mar 25, 2013)

Third date is third base though, right?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome aboard Stephen dot Dixon from another Canajun.


----------



## Stephen.Dixon (Mar 26, 2013)

What are the plane icons on the bottom of your comments?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2013)

They're 'awarded' when taking part in, and completing a Group Build in the modelling section.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> It's a trap



No, no, nooo.....it's a conspiracy I keep telling you lot, keep them tinfoil hats on!!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## mikewint (Mar 26, 2013)

You bet, that's why I live here


----------

